# I think this guy is on to something!!



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

The first compound tube. 
http://youtu.be/MMxMLlTvsBA


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> The first compound tube.
> http://youtu.be/MMxMLlTvsBA


 
just run a zook its done

mudrunner way beter then that thing


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

I was joking...... I wonder if this guy knows that compound tubes do exist. Zook all the way?


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

o.k. guys im going to be the one to say this !!!!............HE'S USEING MESH TAPE !!! oh boy this guy must be really on to something !!!! lol !!!!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

jcampbell said:


> The first compound tube.
> http://youtu.be/MMxMLlTvsBA


I don't understand how that could be faster than a hawk & trowel. Even on a big commercial job.


----------

